# Redfish in the Destin Surf



## ProudPappa (Apr 5, 2011)

We were in Destin last week for the kids spring break. We went pompano fishing in the surf and started catching Redfish! The kids had a blast! Here are a few of the Reds we caught!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 5, 2011)

Good job man!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Stonewall83 (Apr 5, 2011)

Give me some info on technique and bait used please!! Also, we will be staying close to the pier in PC, is surf fishing an option??


----------



## ProudPappa (Apr 6, 2011)

We were using your basic pompano rig, and cut pieces of fresh shrimp, not frozen shrimp. We wanted to use sand crabs but we were not able to catch any.  We walked out about waste deep and casted towards the sand bar, then walked in and placed the pole in a rod holder and waited for the bit.That is it.  Either the surf or the pier, I dont think it will make that much difference, unless you are trying to catch a Cobia, then you most certainly want to fish from the pier.


----------



## mbhall (Apr 11, 2011)

Are the Cobia already in there?


----------

